# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Ratgeber zum Surfen lernen

## Lappich

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es sowas wie einen Ratgeber zum Thema Surfen gibt? Ist sowas fr Einsteiger fr die Theorie geeignet?

Lg,

Lappich

----------


## surfhexo

Moin, 
also was Material/Trimmen und Faustregeln betrifft, finde ich die Seite von windsurf-scout echt klasse: http://www.windsurf-scout.de/ . Ansonsten gibt es natrlich auch gute Bcher, die die Grundlagen des Windsurfens erklren (Luv, Lee, Wende, Halse etc.). Ich hatte damals mal "Das ist Windsurfen" vom Delius Klasing Verlag. Gibts bestimmt irgendwo gnstig gebraucht zu kaufen. 

Viel Spa!

----------


## newt3

windsurfen 'lernt' man nicht durch theorie mit einem buch.

man geht zur nchsten surfschuhe und macht einen kurs.

das knnen 2 tage intensiv sein ( 4 x 4 stunden also vormittags und nachmittagsprogramm und abends fllst du tot ins bett) , das knnen aber auch ganze 5 tage irgendwo im urlaub sein mit tglich 3 oder 4 stunden.
viele schulen bieten auch schnupperkurse an. da kannst du vorher schonmal 2 stunden reinschnuppern und wen du dann einen kurs buchst, kriegst den betrag des schnupperkurses verrechnet. hast also effektiv schonmal einen kleinen vorsprung und eben 2 stunde mehr.

am abschluss des kurses ist zumindest hierzulande in der regel eine surfscheinprfung machbar.
ist zwar keine pflicht aber der schein ist doch ganz hilfreich sofern man eben irgendwo material leihen mchte (hierzulande verlangen den fast alle aber auch im ausland hast es damit leichter).
prfgebhr ist nicht sonderlich hoch und kommt in der regel obendrauf.

in den kursen wird nicht praxis gelehrt sondern natrlich auch theorie, vorschriftenauf dem wasser und sicherheitsmanahmen usw.

wenn du dich nicht vllig bld anstellst, kannst du nach dem kurs:
->das segel aufholen, losfahren, 'ne wende machen und wieder ungefhr deinen zielort treffen. das ist doch schonmal was. evtl hast auch schon begriffen wie die halse funktioniert und kannst daran feilen dass sie ab und zu mal klappt.
->wieviel du nach dem kurs kannst hngt natrlich nicht nur von dir ab sondern mageblich vom lehrer aber auch von den windverhltnissen (ist zuviel wind isses einfach ungnstig zu erlernen, schwierig, ggf kann gar nicht sinnvoll gelehrt werden, ist zu wenig wind stehst nur auf dem wasser rum und wei evtl gar nicht wo den der wind berhaupt herkommt)

man ist gut beraten nach dem kurs das ganze noch ein paar mal zu verinnerlichen. gerade an den 5 tages kursen hngen dazu mitunter ein paar stunden zur freien verfgung am nachmittag mit dran. bei einem wochenendkurz dagegen wrde das knapp (bzw du bist halt nach einem tag so alle dass es nicht in frage kommt in den abendstunden noch 2 stunden alleine zu ben...).
ein paar mal nach dem kurs sollte man schon noch leihen damit man alles verinnerlicht und evtl auch schon weitere sachen erlernt (halse, beachstart usw). (also die kursteilnahme nicht unbedingt erst zu saisonende machen...)

sind diese ersten schritte erstmal gemacht isses wie beim fahrradfahren. du wirst das windsurfen nicht mehr verlernen!

------
material

ob du nach dem kurs eigenes material anschaffst oder nicht mut du selbst wissen. mit eigenen material bist halt sehr flexibel was die spotauswahl angeht und du hast halt immer das gleiche material, kannst dich also gut daran gewhnen (geht aber wenn du immer an der selben station leihst natrlich auch).
'ne komplette ausrstung neu kostet richtig geld. muss jeder selbst wissen ob er das investiert oder lieber gebraucht kauft.
beim gebrauchtkauf sollte man sich aber ordentlich informieren was fr den knnerstand 'anfnger' wirklich geeignet ist. nichts ist schlimmer als sich mit - fr seinen knnerstand-  ungeeignetem material rumzuqulen. macht leider ein groteil der learning by doing fraktion falsch - ein teil verliert dabei die lust am sport, ein groteil rafft es jahrelang nicht vernnftig eh er vielleicht doch mal durch zufall was passendes kaufst - den besten lernerfolg haben dagegen die die von anfang an was ideal passendes gekauft haben (also gut beraten wurden....und zwar nicht vom 'gebrauchtverkufer' sondern von jmd der surfen kann, oder auch von der schule wo sie gelernt haben. es mag mitunter teurer wirken als irgendwas zu kaufen und ist wohl auch meist der fall aber du kaufst dir halt auch keinen roadster um die sahara zu durchqueren oder kein bmx um damit lange straenradtouren zu machen)

zum material bleibt noch zu sagen:
windsurfen ist eine der materialintensivsten sportarten berhaupt (mal ab von motorsport oder so).
willst du bei quasi fast jedem wind aufs wasser hast bald 3 bretter und 6 segel (ca 2-3 komplettriggs) liegen.
fr normales lernen an einem heimatnahem surfspot (homespot) reichen in der regel 
->ein passendes brett (finne, fuschlaufen sind mit dabei), mastfu und boardbag evtl beim kauf raushandeln
->mit einem rigg (mast, gabel, mastverlngerung, und dabei 2 unterschiedlich groen segeln) 
->und evtl noch einer zustzlichen finne. 
sowas ist neu im bereich 2000 machbar (wenn man auslaufmaterial zum guten kurs erwischt. also zb board mit mastfu und bag 900, gabel 100, 55% oder 75% carbonmast 200, segel 1 300, segel 2 300, und die restlichen 200 fr 'nen gnstigen neo und ein trapez). hast du das ideal passend gekaufst kannst das durchaus 10 jahre und lnger benutzen.

material im verleih kann sehr unterscheidlich sein.
es gibt stationen die haben nur aktuelles material und jedes jahr neu. es gibt stationen da ist das material 20 jahre alt oder lter. und natrlich auch welche da liegt es so dazwischen.

vorteil beim leihen ist:
->du sparst dir das auf und abriggen (gleichzeitig ein nachteil weil du lernst es nie richtig und nicht immer ist leihmaterial optimal getrimmt)
->du sparst dir den transport incl ein und ausladen, auto in passender gre, lagern usw
->du kannst gut im material varieren (also verschiedene sachen ausprobieren)

----------


## Redaktion

Wir haben da www.windsurfen-lernen.de im Angebot.
Viel Erfolg!
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## seegraser

Ich hatte neuere Windsurf-Lern-Bcher von Madame und Oldiebcher, die man bei ebay fr einen Euro erhlt, berflogen und konnte aus jedem Buch mindestens einen Satz herausholen, der Gold wert war und mir sehr half, so nutzte ich quasi mehrere Trainer  :Smile:   Ein Beispiel: Wenn man als Anfnger "das Rigg hochholt und sofort am Krper gen Luv vorbeischiebt ...", oder "mit dem vorderen Fu das Brett gen Lee wegdrcken", usw.

kann man natrlich auch selbst drauf kommen, aber wie lange dauert das ?

Hier noch ein Buch:
http://www.educatium.de/windsurfen/


ich habe auch noch nie gehrt, das abgesehen von der BILD-Zeitung Lesen schadet   :Smile:

----------


## abinswasser

die Oldiebcher sollten doch immer noch aktuell sein, solange man die Kapitel 
"Boards" nicht aufschlgt  :Smile:

----------


## Tino.

Gute Ratgeberlinks danke. Den besten Surfguide / Surf Ratgeber ist auf http://www.surf-school-spain.com/de/surf-guide zu finden meiner Ansicht nach. Dieser Guide beinhaltet alle wichtigen Eckdaten, die man als Surfanfnger wissen muss.

----------


## yogsen

Windsurfen ist ne absolute Gefhlssache, die Theorie kann man sich auch sehr gut in Youtube Videos angucken. Aber am Ende muss man einfach selbst raus und am besten hast du einen, der dir drauen sagt, was du falsch machst.

----------


## abinswasser

"am besten hast du einen, der dir drauen sagt, was du falsch machst."
das kann man den gesamten Sommer ber im Wasser beobachten, Person 1, oft Vater, zeigt Person 2, oft dessen Kind 16-25jhrig, wie es geht und es geht stundenlang gar nicht wie auch auf dem Berg, Freund zeigt Freundin, wie man das Snowboarden beherrscht. Aus diesem Grunde gibt es erfolgreiche Surfschulen  :Smile:  (die auch nicht immer Zeit fr alle Probleme haben, ja)

youtube ist diesbezglich meiner Ansicht nach Zeitverschwendung. Man sucht und sucht und den Knackpunkt findet man eh nicht. Man denkt immer, es lohnt sich, aber schaut doch zuvor und am Ende auf die Uhr. Ich konnte zwei Fehler beim Windsurfen, die mir jetzt nicht so wichtig waren, und deren Abhilfe gestern in einer groen deutschen Windsurfzeitschrift finden, 7 Minuten lesen ! ((Aber youtube ist gut zum Suchen von Bands, die man evtl sehen mchte ))

----------


## Kerstin Sommer

bin ganz einverstanden mit yogsen! Nur Praktik kann helfen

----------


## Nicole Eberhart

Vielen Dank fr die Information! Sie war fr mich auch sehr ntzlich!

----------


## Kerstin Sommer

> Gute Ratgeberlinks danke. Den besten Surfguide / Surf Ratgeber ist auf http://www.surf-school-spain.com/de/surf-guide zu finden meiner Ansicht nach. Dieser Guide beinhaltet alle wichtigen Eckdaten, die man als Surfanfnger wissen muss.



gute Seite, danke. Ich habe viele ntzliche Tipps gefunden. Jetzt kann man versuchen.

----------

